# Lee - Lash Creative



## Clouds4Days

So because of uncle @Rob Fisher creating so much fomo in my life i have been researching high end mods as i wanted to buy myself something nice.

That Brings me to this thread which i was only going to share once i received my mod but.....

After much debate to myself i just cannot stomach parting with so much money for a high end mod.

So im sharing it already with everyone on ecigssa.

There is a Gentelmen by the name of Lee in the Uk that custom manufacturers Mods.

He has a range of Mods which are manufactured by order only.

His Mods are made from various materials including stabalised wood. 

Hes mods range consist of 4 products.

THE RIALU
which is a regulated mod.






The SQR
Which is a squonker that comes in either regulated or mechanical.

Regulated version-






Mechanical version-





And lastly

The UII Crann
Which is a mechanical pipe mod






I am not sure on the pricing on all the mods but you can contact Lee via email, he was very helpful and responded to my email within the same day.

I was looking at the SQR squonker and prices were as folows-
SQR mech - £320
SQR Reg - £450

The website-

http://www.lash-creative.com/index.html

Im sure you will agree these mods are really beautiful and as the website states-

* HOME MADE ART*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow! Just WOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow! Just WOW!



I think you need one of these SQR squonkers in your life uncle Rob


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow! Just WOW!



Which one are you getting

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Genosmate said:


> Which one are you getting



Lee did say he still has space for hes next batch of SQR hes making.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Those pipes, and the SQR with the red in it = !

My savings =

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie

@Rob Fisher, you most definitely need one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Stosta said:


> Those pipes, and the SQR with the red in it = !
> 
> My savings =



Same boat brother....
Do you know if here in S.A one gets paid if you a sperm donor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

man the pipes...me want

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

You lot are gonna get me into trouble.... I must say I'm very tempted and if I hadn't ordered a couple of other mods in bound this Jan I may have pulled the trigger...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> man the pipes...me want



They look so beautify crafted, you will look like a real Bond with one of those in the hand sitting at the dinner table with that pipe mod in one hand and some red wine in the other.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Clouds4Days said:


> Same boat brother....
> Do you know if here in S.A one gets paid if you a sperm donar


I tried that, people just keep on telling me "please don't do that here."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wonder how much The Rialu costs? The blue purple is out of this world!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder how much The Rialu costs? The blue purple is out of this world!



I knew it would happen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder how much The Rialu costs? The blue purple is out of this world!



I think you choose which block you want as they are made on order, so you can get that look on any of the Mods.

But that blue/purple is beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Clouds4Days said:


> Same boat brother....
> Do you know if here in S.A one gets paid if you a sperm donar



At that price its not just the sperm I'd have to donate it would be the receptacles as well.....Ouch!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

Some more pics of diffrent stabalised woods from Lee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

That blue and grey one is so sexy....
With that blue button...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Clouds4Days said:


> Same boat brother....
> Do you know if here in S.A one gets paid if you a sperm donar



Its a very demanding job and totally unappreciated, first you have to hit the gym daily to get the physique, then find a suitable outfit ie policeman or santa claus, and finally after dancing your moer off for 30min you get told "_not in the hair_" and "_not in the eyes_".

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee

I think I just wet myself a little bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Deckie

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 80486
> 
> 
> I think I just wet myself a little bit


Donner that's cool looking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium

Oh my........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Wow the 1st Blue UII Crann Pipe is just Rad!!! If I wast vaping already, that would definitely get me vaping!
Price must be just as great 
There's a saying in afrikaans, "Eendag as ek Groot is..."


----------



## Derkster_122

Clouds4Days said:


> So because of uncle @Rob Fisher creating so much fomo in my life i have been researching high end mods as i wanted to buy myself something nice.
> 
> That Brings me to this thread which i was only going to share once i received my mod but.....
> 
> After much debate to myself i just cannot stomach parting with so much money for a high end mod.
> 
> So im sharing it already with everyone on ecigssa.
> 
> There is a Gentelmen by the name of Lee in the Uk that custom manufacturers Mods.
> 
> He has a range of Mods which are manufactured by order only.
> 
> His Mods are made from various materials including stabalised wood.
> 
> Hes mods range consist of 4 products.
> 
> THE RIALU
> which is a regulated mod.
> 
> View attachment 80455
> View attachment 80456
> View attachment 80457
> 
> 
> The SQR
> Which is a squonker that comes in either regulated or mechanical.
> 
> Regulated version-
> 
> View attachment 80458
> View attachment 80459
> View attachment 80460
> 
> 
> Mechanical version-
> 
> View attachment 80461
> View attachment 80462
> 
> 
> And lastly
> 
> The UII Crann
> Which is a mechanical pipe mod
> 
> View attachment 80464
> View attachment 80465
> View attachment 80466
> 
> 
> I am not sure on the pricing on all the mods but you can contact Lee via email, he was very helpful and responded to my email within the same day.
> 
> I was looking at the SQR squonker and prices were as folows-
> SQR mech - £320
> SQR Reg - £450
> 
> The website-
> 
> http://www.lash-creative.com/index.html
> 
> Im sure you will agree these mods are really beautiful and as the website states-
> 
> * HOME MADE ART*


that last pipe (The blue stabilized wood) is gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Derkster_122 said:


> that last pipe (The blue stabilized wood) is gorgeous.



They all so amazing.
I want them all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crockett

I love his stuff and he's a really nice guy as well. A regulated Rialu is definitely on my wishlist for 2017. Let's hope the exchange rate stays where it is or lower until the next list opens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Holy.... mother of... I am speechless... my life is incomplete. I hate you. My wife is going to hate you more. Noooooooo. How could you do this to me?!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

